# Pigeon Point Lighthouse



## Trever1t (Aug 17, 2013)

Pigeon Point Lightstation








I am a Coastie. Although I currently live 30 miles from the beach I've always been drawn to the sea.

#2)







3)


----------



## EDL (Aug 17, 2013)

:thumbup:

Very nice, I like this a lot.  If this were mine, I'd hang it on the wall.


----------



## Juga (Aug 17, 2013)

Job well done shipmate. BZ

Semper paratus.


----------



## Buckster (Aug 17, 2013)

Very nice.  I love that place.  Spent a lot of hours there, on a lot of days, shooting a lot of photos.


----------



## amolitor (Aug 17, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> I am a Coastie. Although I currently live 30 miles from the beach I've always been drawn to the sea.



Do you mean that you serve in the coast guard, or that you love the coast, here?


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 17, 2013)

A "Coastie" is a person who lives on the rural coast (edit: although wiki has a different meaning for it than is used in these parts). I have never served the USCG but I am a USCG licensed ship's master, US Merchant Marine officer


----------



## Juga (Aug 18, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> A "Coastie" is a person who lives on the rural coast (edit: although wiki has a different meaning for it than is used in these parts). I have never served the USCG but I am a USCG licensed ship's master, US Merchant Marine officer



My statement still stands. 

Make sure you submit your 2692s within 5 days! :lmao:


----------



## amolitor (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm not arguing terminology -- all these things are regional, of course. To me, coastie means USCG!

Nice photo, not quite to my taste, but you found something nice there that's not just another dang lighthouse photo. I've sailed past that one a few times, but not lately!


----------



## Juga (Aug 18, 2013)

Trever and Amolitor, I do SAR planning in the USCG so...I hope to not hear from either of you. Haha...especially you amolitor...I live just across the water from you.   :/


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 18, 2013)

Very nice. It makes me want to be there.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice Trever. This subject I'm sure was much better to deal with than the one you were supposed to shoot this weekend.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 18, 2013)

Real nice.  I particularly like the fence and path lead in


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 18, 2013)

To me HDR is so subjective..moving sliders around, there are a myriad of possibilities. I try to keep it on the edge of questionable whether it is HDR or not..perhaps this one is too strong?


----------



## amolitor (Aug 18, 2013)

Juga said:


> Trever and Amolitor, I do SAR planning in the USCG so...I hope to not hear from either of you. Haha...especially you amolitor...I live just across the water from you.   :/




Man, the chesapeake bay baffles me. 200 boats, maybe 1000 guys on the water, and one of them is wearing a PFD. Me. I learned to sail on the SF Bay, I guess. Around here half the time you go overboard you can just stand up and walk home.


----------



## Juga (Aug 18, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Juga said:
> 
> 
> > Trever and Amolitor, I do SAR planning in the USCG so...I hope to not hear from either of you. Haha...especially you amolitor...I live just across the water from you.   :/
> ...



See you are already making life easier by wearing PFD but unfortunately people get stupid on the water. You're right though there is a lot of shallow water in this area particularly on the Eastern Shore near Fisherman's Island and up.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 18, 2013)

One more view added


----------



## GaryT (Aug 18, 2013)

First one really does it for me, a wall hanger for sure. Feel like there is something missing from foreground in the above picture.
Maybe if you had been over the other side of the fence on left and 30ft forward the two fences meeting would have given an interesting line to the foreground. Then the left fence and steps would of led the eye to the lighthouse....I'm a noob so make of my opinion what you will! I could very well be talking through my ass!!


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 18, 2013)

I hear ya, it is a bit too open in the foreground. I couldn't jump the fences, it would've been very disrespectful of the people eho donate their time and money trying to preserve this historic landmark.


----------



## GaryT (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh right, I understand where your coming from. Love the look you get out of your images, very natural looking.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 18, 2013)

I saw the first one and said, "wow"! Then scrolled and saw 2 more WOW's!! 
#2 for me because of the clouds....beautiful
Nancy


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 18, 2013)

Amanda679 said:


> To me HDR is so subjective..moving sliders around, there are a myriad of possibilities.
> 
> 
> LINK DELETED BY ME



Nice...jokes on you, spambot!


----------



## Murray Bloom (Aug 19, 2013)

I really want to like these shots, especially the first; but a couple of things are bothering me. In all the lighthouse pics, the upper part looks off kilter, as if one side of the tower has been pulled upward. Also, the sky has some really dark parts with no apparent reason. Perhaps you're right that you went a tad too far with the sliders.

Conceptually, the shots are pretty nice. I just feel you might have gone a bit astray with the processing.


----------

